# Totally Biased With W. Kamau Bell



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

This week it seems the listings for TBWWKB are showing the 5:00pm showing of the show as the "new" one, rather than as the rerun of the previous night's show. This is not correct. My DVR recorded the show yesterday (Monday) at 5, where the program description said Soledad O'Brian was the guest, but I watched it and it was the Mixtape episode they showed on Sunday. And since the DVR thought it had recorded Soledad, it didn't record the 11:00pm episode, which really was the first broadcast of that episode. It finally recorded the Soledad episode today (Tuesday) at 5pm, thinking it was the one with the Tuesday night's guests, which of course won't be broadcast until 11 tonight. 

At least it is recording all the episodes, but they are all mis-marked with the wrong guests and eventually. when this problem with the guide is straightened out, I'm afraid there's going to be one episode that slips through the crack. So watch out for this, at least on my South Jersey Comcast system.


----------

